# brush ruling



## tittytat (Dec 10, 2007)

need to know what brushes are box stock legal outside the losi bag. put a set of replacements in and used them up in one race. need more run time than that. a little help please. thanx.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

How in the world did you use a set of brushes in one race?


----------

